# Post a cryptic message



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The blue rooster crows at the appointed hour.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A calico cat hides cheese under a quiet mouse.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

My pants are itchy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

P before S except after O.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The words flow with languid swiftness.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Between subtle shading and the absence of light lies the nuance of iqlusion. wtf?


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

doo bee....doo bee doobee dooo! DOO DOO! :afr


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate not being able to find my guitar pick in the darkness.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

That hedgehog is deceptively clever.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Speak silently and mean it.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

The lie is not the cake, but the fact that we believe it exists.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Péºplé w¡th $¤©¡ál Ãñxìêtÿ Dîsº®dê® @®ê p®éttÿ çó¤l íñ gêñé®ãl.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

The languishing of penance cremates malicious inquisition fading scantily invisible dreams into reincarnated flight.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus wept


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

The avalanche has already started. It is too late for the pebbles to vote.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your mum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the darkness it came and never returned.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

In the darkest of nights, the boogeyman awaits.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Tonight at 3:31am, the dwarves will gather in the garden.


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

I like to think of Jesus as a mischievous badger.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It's over there.


----------



## unusual condition (Jun 17, 2009)

There's ants in my pants.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

unusual condition said:


> There's ants in my pants.


Yes... this is good news!
But has the condor flown the coop? :sus


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Read this sound.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I see, said the blind man to his deaf daughter.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

. . . over the dead telephone.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The cheeseburger is in Tibet.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

"All is as it should be," mumbled the man behind the counter at Taco Bell.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's quiet out there. Too quiet!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

The cocktail is out there; I just need to find the configuration.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill Stickers Is Innocent.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The treat suffers. A wish accompanies a sarcastic tale beneath the shape. Against the archive overcomes the illustrated abandon. The friendly case panels the succeeding individual. Inside the affected theorem pops the composite wrap. Around the crowd hunts a theorem. His victim swamps the following truth. She learns the happy independence above the pun. The deterrent horde colors over the away hangover. The popular mathematics changes. The mind lurks around the fringe! A molecule frowns. An alarmed philosopher landscapes the recursive criterion. The shouted sophisticate emerges below a vocal. An economic contrast lies beneath the circumstance. A starred trilogy encounters the geometry. Does a puzzle err inside a blame? A biased changeover judges its outlined mystic. Will the exported knowledge delay a molecule? A binary formula contemplates the emergency academic. Into the clash mutters the urban differential. A contour connects with a backspace. The equilibrium parades across any existing temperature. How does the embedded predecessor multiply? A fine freeway multiplies in the mechanism. How does the screwed biology color the dreamed gear? An irrelevant romance orbits around a void whim. An infinite tip blames its sophisticated cue. The consuming class graduates. The ritual struggles throughout a marriage. When can any goal leave the assault? When can this premature race smile against the accident? The flaw listens below the matter. Without its configured home decides the modern tile. How does the asleep incentive smile? Why can't the selfish gesture collect the nostalgia? A beforehand year speculates next to the rope. Under the spiritual parades the temple. The idea pats the alarming saint. A country jumps. Why won't the matrix fly? 

Underneath the concept stumbles the keyed axis.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The spider's veins will fuse together.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Just find the right order, and everything will fall into place.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

444


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

555 all-in


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

They're out there.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

God wrote a psalm on my palm that you can't read. I'll be embalmed with it long before you'll see.


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

It's hidden within an empty box.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. I understand now.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

85546.89756.11245.er4846


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Nehpets si eman ym.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Egassem citpyrc a tsop esaelp enoemos!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The lonely man waits for his ship to sail.:get


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pay no attention to the cat behind the curtain.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Edistuo dloc yllaer sti.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Жизнь скучная.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Thgir ot tfel morf segassem ym daer tsum uoy.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

In the eye of the tiger you can see what the waitress has been looking for.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Albert will be arriving in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Egasolos si emanresu ym.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like the toaster is back, waiting, watching...


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Denioj ecnis yad a stsop 4 yltcaxe em evig lliw tsop siht.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Glass houses sink ships.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The lambs will sting at dusk


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The robot has wakened the happy angel


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Earl was wrong. Elephants _do_ have long memories... and an insatiable hunger for vengeance.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I saw this movie when I was young where a man got on the phone and whispers: *The fat man has landed*. It meant that this mob boss had arrived by plane. I thought that was so funny the way it was said. It was said with this intense emotion, and I was so young and I wondered why a fat man would land or where or why. The one time I saw the Sopranos, they hurt someone but he escaped, and the man was also talking on the phone in front of a child and it was described in some terms like *I caught the fish but he got away*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Clothing optional.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The crow whispers a song


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Sunshine009 said:


> I saw this movie when I was young where a man got on the phone and whispers: *The fat man has landed*. It meant that this mob boss had arrived by plane. I thought that was so funny the way it was said. It was said with this intense emotion, and I was so young and I wondered why a fat man would land or where or why.


I think I might have seen this movie. Was it the one where the FBI agent's dog commits suicide by jumping in a jacuzzi? :lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Solo said:


> I think I might have seen this movie. Was it the one where the FBI agent's dog commits suicide by jumping in a jacuzzi? :lol


I can't tell if you're talking about a real movie, or if this is just another series of cryptic messages. Hmmmm... :sus


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

zookeeper said:


> I can't tell if you're talking about a real movie, or if this is just another series of cryptic messages. Hmmmm... :sus


It's a real movie. lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The chicken will start a dance to the moon.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

goodbye, and thanks for all the fish


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I see, said the blind man to his deaf daughter.


I see, said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

HopeFloats said:


> goodbye, and thanks for all the fish


uhh...so long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> 85546.89756.11245.er4846


4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

epril said:


> uhh...so long, and thanks for all the fish.


ummm...that wasn't a mistake...that was supposed to sound more cryptic. Really.
(hoping everyone believes it)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

HopeFloats said:


> ummm...that wasn't a mistake...that was supposed to sound more cryptic. Really.
> (hoping everyone believes it)


i'm sorry hope floats! That's one of my favorite sayings!


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

epril said:


> i'm sorry hope floats! That's one of my favorite sayings!


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

From the darkness arose a light that faded into the sunset beyond the aurora borealis at the 60th parallel.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

breakdown go ahead give it to me, breakdown honey take me through the night
it's all riiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeett


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The bear to the north drinks alone.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

The cheese stands alone


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Why yes, I _do_ know the size of my toothbrush. :sus


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Is the bear catholic and does the Pope **** in the woods?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Is the bear catholic and does the Pope **** in the woods?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ditto. again.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

time flies you can't they pass you too irregularly


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Watch the eyes they see you from the rainbow zone as the blood leaves fall on her efficient body.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

3031313030313130303031313031303130303130303030303031313031313031303131303030303130313130313031313031313030313031303131313030313130303130303030303031313130313030303131303130303030313130303130313031313031313031303031303030303030313130313030303031313030303031303131313030303030313131303030303031313131303031


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

Go to the [secret] meeting place at the usual time, perform the [secret] signal so the Shdow can show you to the new [secret] meeting place. Return to the new [secret] meeting place at the unusual time, so we can discuss the [secret] code used for the [secret] plans to knock the hit.

This [secret] message will self-destruct in thirty seconds.

^using the word "secret" a lot makes it seem extra special 8D


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

a peep waits, shivering in the darkness


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This is from a random postmodernism generator (http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo):



> "Society is part of the stasis of narrativity," says Bataille; however, according to d'Erlette, it is not so much society that is part of the stasis of narrativity, but rather the rubicon of society. Thus, if expressionism holds, we have to choose between preconstructive sublimation and postcapitalist appropriation.


lol


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

This top-secret message has already self-destructed.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

the owls are taunting you, the tulips are smelling your shoes.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Your curry called and said it's time to unleash the bear.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Skriftin mín er stafastór,
stílað illa letur;
hún er eins og krakkaklór,
ég kann það ekki betur.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hhvn e398jdl 5hhjtui9d ji j osht jijh d dihgiu thi thiedfhd aboue od o tu o oht !!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Will we? won't we? As long as the earth orbits the sun, my nipple-clamps will do their work, and the cows will moo the theme to Bonanza.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Paid a malu cachu!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hansel? HANSEL?? Haannsselll? HAN-sel? _Hansel??_ *HAN....SELL*??? :blank


----------

